# Plants



## 3fury (Dec 15, 2004)

Why does it seem like everytime my plant gets longer the tops of the leaves start disintagrating!


----------



## 3fury (Dec 15, 2004)

Could snails also eat plants


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

move to plant forum


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

good job kevin.


----------

